# CSV Turnover time



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Guys I applied for CSV without Job offer on 23 Feb 2018, status shows received at DHA on 26 feb 2018. is there any body in south africa applied for the same and how long it took for the outcome. Generally at what time they will update the status message in VFS global tracking site.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

sendhilselvam said:


> Hi Guys I applied for CSV without Job offer on 23 Feb 2018, status shows received at DHA on 26 feb 2018. is there any body in south africa applied for the same and how long it took for the outcome. Generally at what time they will update the status message in VFS global tracking site.


Hi Sendhil,
It takes around 3 months for CSV without job offer.
Mine took exactly 81 days.
With offer letter, it takes around a month.


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

KoolKam said:


> Hi Sendhil,
> It takes around 3 months for CSV without job offer.
> Mine took exactly 81 days.
> With offer letter, it takes around a month.


Hi KoolKam, Thanks for your reply, from where you applied? my friend got the CSV in 24 days without Job offer, yesterday he confirmed and he applied in Johannesburg.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

sendhilselvam said:


> Hi KoolKam, Thanks for your reply, from where you applied? my friend got the CSV in 24 days without Job offer, yesterday he confirmed and he applied in Johannesburg.


Hi Sendhil,
I applied in Bangalore VFS.
Am not sure if you can apply CSV in SA directly as only extensions are allowed in SA.
You have to apply from home country only.
Maybe fellow expats can advise.


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

KoolKam said:


> Hi Sendhil,
> I applied in Bangalore VFS.
> Am not sure if you can apply CSV in SA directly as only extensions are allowed in SA.
> You have to apply from home country only.
> Maybe fellow expats can advise.


yes we can apply, I applied, I am in SA.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

A CSV related query. 

I am the primary applicant for CSV and have most documents ready now. Waiting for PCC from USA. Does my wife also apply at the same time as me? Secondly does she also need PCC and other medical documents? Tried asking VFS but did not get a clear response.

Thanks


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

araichur said:


> A CSV related query.
> 
> I am the primary applicant for CSV and have most documents ready now. Waiting for PCC from USA. Does my wife also apply at the same time as me? Secondly does she also need PCC and other medical documents? Tried asking VFS but did not get a clear response.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Araichur,

Your are going to apply for CSV and your wife as the same? or dependent Visa?

For both the visa you need Medical and PCC if you stayed more than six months in any country.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

For my wife, it will be dependent visa. Thanks



sendhilselvam said:


> Hi Araichur,
> 
> Your are going to apply for CSV and your wife as the same? or dependent Visa?
> 
> For both the visa you need Medical and PCC if you stayed more than six months in any country.


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

araichur said:


> For my wife, it will be dependent visa. Thanks


Then you have to apply first, after you received your CSV you can apply for your wife, If you are applying with Job offer I think you can apply for both at the time please check the documents required in VFS site.


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

sendhilselvam said:


> yes we can apply, I applied, I am in SA.


Then i guess, you are already in SA on quota work permit.
As extension, you are moving to csv using change of conditions.
If not, which visa are you in currently?


----------



## sendhilselvam (Feb 21, 2018)

KoolKam said:


> Then i guess, you are already in SA on quota work permit.
> As extension, you are moving to csv using change of conditions.
> If not, which visa are you in currently?


No, I am in dependent Visa


----------

